# List Of Foods Toxic To Dogs



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I've decided to make a list of toxic foods for dogs, at least what I am aware of for those whom don't know and/or this is their first time owning a dog and haven't researched upon it. No harm in giving a bit of table scraps once in a while, but make sure you don't give them anything on this list. 

____

Chocolate or any junk food (cake, cookies, ice cream, etc)
Cherry Pits
Onions
Garlic (small amounts of garlic in dog food is acceptable, though)
Peach/Peach Pits
Potato leaves/stems
Tomato leaves/steams (green parts)
Moldy foods
Mushrooms/mushroom plants
Alcoholic beverages
Apple Seeds
Apricots/Apricot Pits
Grapes
Hops (used in beer brewing)
Macadamia nuts
Mustard Seeds
Raisins
Rhubarb Leaves
Salt (small amounts should not harm your dog, though)
Tea
Walnuts
Yeast Dough
Coffee


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My dogs have eaten a few cherries this year pit removed and there has been no harm is there a reason cherries are toxic?


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> My dogs have eaten a few cherries this year pit removed and there has been no harm is there a reason cherries are toxic?


Oops. Only the pits are toxic- let me change that.


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for info 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

